# ProtectWater: Angler für saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände



## Anglerboard Redaktion (12. Oktober 2018)

Pressemitteilung







*#ProtectWater: Verbände in allen EU-Ländern starten Kampagne für den Erhalt der Europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie*

*Ziel der Kampagne ist eine breite Beteiligung der Zivilgesellschaft an der öffentlichen Konsultation der EU-Kommission, um eine Abschwächung der europäischen Gesetzgebung zu verhindern.*

Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) hat zusammen mit hundert europäischen Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbänden heute bis zum 4. März 2019 eine gemeinsame Kampagne gestartet.

Hintergrund der Initiative ist eine Ende September gestartete Bürgerbefragung der EU-Kommission zur EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Die Richtlinie verpflichtet alle EU-Mitgliedstaaten, Maßnahmen zum Schutz von Flüssen, Seen, Küstengewässern und Grundwasservorkommen umzusetzen. In einem sogenannten „Fitness Check“ überprüft die EU derzeit, ob diese Vorgaben noch zweckdienlich sind. An der öffentlichen Befragung können sich alle europäischen Bürgerinnen und Bürger beteiligen.

Der DAFV sieht in der Gesetzgebung das Herzstück für den Schutz der Gewässer und den darin lebenden Fischen. In einem breiten Bündnis setzen sich die Verbände für den Erhalt und eine ambitioniertere Umsetzung der Gewässerschutzvorgaben ein. 

Bis heute verfehlen ca. 60 % aller europäischen Oberflächengewässer dieses Ziel. Dies ist jedoch nicht auf die weltweit als Meilenstein geachtete Gesetzgebung zurückzuführen, sondern auf die mangelhafte Umsetzung durch die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten. Der Appell richtet sich daher an die Regierungen der Mitgliedsstaaten, an den vor achtzehn Jahren gemeinsam beschlossenen Zielen festzuhalten und in den nächsten neun Jahren den politischen Willen für ambitionierte Maßnahmen aufzubringen.


*Ziele beibehalten und keine weitere Fristverlängerung!
*
Man sagt: "Ein Ziel ohne einen Termin ist nur ein Traum". Nachdem die Frist für die Umsetzung schon zwei Mal verlängert wurde, gibt es nun eine letzte Frist bis zum Jahr 2027, das Ziel zu erreichen. Danach drohen Deutschland Vertragsstrafen durch die EU.

Anstatt nun mehr Anstrengungen für die Gewässer und die Fische zu unternehmen, wird versucht das Gesetz zu ändern und die gesetzten Ziele aufzuweichen.

Jeder Angler in Deutschland hat die Möglichkeit, mit wenigen Klicks die Initiative zu unterstützen. *Es geht um die Einhaltung der Ziele der WRRL und den verbindlichen Termin 2027 für deren Umsetzung*.

Von der Bundesregierung erwartet der DAFV, dass sie den Beschluss der Umweltministerkonferenz von Bund und Ländern im Juni 2018 umsetzt und sich auf EU-Ebene für den Erhalt der Gesetzgebung stark macht, denn sauberes Wasser und gesunde Fischbestände sind nicht verhandelbar, sondern öffentliche Güter, die geschützt, verteidigt und entsprechend behandelt werden müssen.

*Macht mit! Mit wenigen Klicks kann jeder Angler einen wichtigen Beitrag für die Zukunft unserer Gewässer und den darin lebenden Fischen leisten!*

https://protectwater.dafv.de

https://protectwater.dafv.fish


----------



## Heidechopper (12. Oktober 2018)

auch wenn ich nicht gerade ein Fan des DAFV bin, diese Initiative sollte unterstützt werden!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2018)

Wann machen sie eine Kampagne für Angler & das Angeln?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2018)

Zweimal das Wort DAFV und Angler in einer vorgefertigte PM einbauen- tolle Leistung....

Wer ist der Initiator der Kampagne? Was hat der DAFV zu der Kampagne beigetragen? 

Nebelkerzen....andere machen die Arbeit und die eine Veröffentlichung.  Soll das der Arbeitsnachweis für die Millionen Beiträge von Anglern sein?

Die Kampagne ist gut und wichtig- aber der Urheber sollte das Lob erhalten, das ihm zusteht.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (13. Oktober 2018)

WWF Deutschland?


----------



## Double2004 (13. Oktober 2018)

Super Aktion!

Genau richtig, sich da mit zu engagieren. Zeigt außerdem der Öffentlichkeit anschaulich, dass Angler "mehr" sind als das sonst so oft dargestellte Wesen....


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zweimal das Wort DAFV und Angler in einer vorgefertigte PM einbauen- tolle Leistung....


Aber ganz ohne Fehler, Pannen, sonstige Peinlichkeiten.
Also mehr als sie sonst leisten.

Eine Anglervertretung sollte gefälligst was für Angler & Angeln auf die Beine stellen, aber wir haben nun mal keine.
Wenn ich Naturschutz will, habe ich bereits einen bunten Blumenstrauss diverser Organisationen, die das deutlich besser können.
Und kein Mensch ausserhalb der Anglermedien-Filterblase wird den DAFV/Angler in Verbindung mit dieser Kampagne wahrnehmen.
Oder hat der DAFV diese modifizierte PM, in der er genannt wird, in irgendwelche allgemeine Medien lancieren können???


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2018)

Insgesamt gesehen erstmal löblich, aber was Kati über die Reichweite sagt stimmt leider. Aber mal am Rande ein Zitat aus der PM:

"Deutschland ist eine der größten Volkswirtschaften der Welt und gilt als Land der Ingenieure. Wir schicken Menschen zum Mond, aber schaffen es in 15 Jahren nicht, Schleusen und Wasserkraftwerke für Fische durchgängig zu machen."
(https://www.dafv.de/projekte/protectwater.html)

Hab ich jetzt irgendwas wichtiges verpasst? Den Start der Angela IV, der ersten deutschen Mondrakete? Oder stimmt es nun Doch mit den geheimen deutschen Mondbasen?


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2018)

Mir gefällt besonders der Teilsatz:
_"Wie alles Gute, kommt das Gesetz von der EU,..."
_


----------



## fishhawk (13. Oktober 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt besonders der Teilsatz:
> _"Wie alles Gute, kommt das Gesetz von der EU,..."
> _



Genau,  wie z.B. das  Bag-Limit für Dorsch, Angelverbote in Natura2000-Gebieten usw. .

Deshalb besteht auch keinerlei Risiko, dass es im Nachgang solcher Aktionen zu weiteren Verboten für Angler kommen kann.

Das ist so sicher wie absolute Mehrheit der CSU in Bayern.



> Wer ist der Initiator der Kampagne?



Das scheinen diverse NGOs zu sein, wie z.B. European Rivers Network, EAA , WWF etc. .

Wer also nicht auf den link des DAFV gehen möchte, könnte auf die Freunde vom  WWF ausweichen.



> Wir schicken Menschen zum Mond



In der Tat eine mysteriöse Aussage, die viel Platz für Verschwörungstheorien lässt.

Hat der DAFV tatsächlich Weisungsbefugnis über die NASA gehabt oder wurden die Filme über die angeblichen Mondlandungen in geheimen Studios des DAFV gedreht?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Oktober 2018)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Kampagne für Angeln und Angler?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

Verbandsbashing ist hier wieder einmal wichtiger als die Sachauseinandersetzung (EU-WRRL).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde die Sache an sich gut, aber ganz ohne Kritik geht es hier nicht. Man vergleiche mit dem Bundesprojekt "Blaues Band", das mit Mitwirkung von NABU und BUND längst beschlossen und sogar in den neuen Koalitionsvertrag übernommen wurde. Der DAFV hat da leider geschlafen und die Möglichkeit zur Mitgestaltung verpasst, während andere dort sehr gute Arbeit leisteten und die Berichterstattung über den schlechten Gewässerzustand dieses Jahr auch besser zu nutzen wussten. Monate später wacht der DAFV mal auf und gibt eine Pressemittelung raus.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Laichzeit
Hallo miteinander



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sache an sich gut, aber ganz ohne Kritik geht es hier nicht. .



Und was ist jetzt die konkrete Kritik am Projekt "Protect Water"  bzw. am DAFV?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> H
> Und was ist jetzt die konkrete Kritik am Projekt "Protect Water"  bzw. am DAFV?



Grundsätzlich finde ich es schon gut, wenn Gewässer vor übermäßiger Schadstoffeinleitung und Verbauung geschützt werden.

Allerdings sind eben nicht alle Schutzmaßnahmen positiv für Angler und für angleroptimitierte Fischbestände.

Der DAFV schreibt: Alles super, es kommt ja von der EU. Also stimmt gefälligst dafür.

Wäre aus meiner Sicht schon wünschenswert gewesen die Chancen und Risiken zu nennen und dann eben ne Eischätzung, wie z.B. Chancen überwiegen, abzugeben.

Auf der WWF-Seite wird z.B. bei protect-water mit nem Bild vom Fischotter als eye-catcher geworben, und die Gewässer an erster Stelle als Lebensraum für Vögel genannt. 

Da weiß man wenigstens, woran man ist.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo fishhawk
Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es schon gut, wenn Gewässer vor übermäßiger Schadstoffeinleitung und Verbauung geschützt werden.
> 
> Allerdings sind eben nicht alle Schutzmaßnahmen positiv für Angler und für angleroptimitierte Fischbestände.
> 
> ...



Okay. Und daraus folgt was?

Dass man dafür ist, die EU-WRRL aufzuweichen?

Thomas  (wenn er noch hier wäre) hätte gesagt: Wer braucht schon das "Schützergedöns". Das wäre zumindest mal eine Position, wenn auch nicht meine.

Für alle, die die EU-WRRL für "Schützergedöns" halten: >>> An der Initiative "Protect Water" nicht teilnehmen!

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die konkrete Kritik am Projekt "Protect Water"  bzw. am DAFV?


An "Protect Water" habe ich nichts auszusetzen, aber der DAFV hat sich bei älteren Initiativen nicht genug eingebracht, wie dem Blauen Band, das ebenfalls die Umsetzung der WRRL in dem Fall an Bundeswasserstraßen unterstützt. Das hätte uns sehr gut gestanden, da das Projekt sehr groß, in Form von sichtbaren Maßnahmen und öffentlichkeitswirksam angelegt ist. Die Reichweite von ProtectWater muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo fishhawk
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Okay. Und daraus folgt was?
> ...



Wer ist "man"????

Aus meiner Sicht folgt daraus, dass ich mich  lieber selber über "protect water" schlau mache und mir ein eigenes Urteil bilde, als auf den DAFV mit "alles Gute kommt von der EU" zu vertrauen.

Und wenn ich dann in der Aktion mehr Chancen als Risiken sehe, stimme ich dafür, egal über welche website ich dann gehe.
Wer das anders sieht, kann es auch lassen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Oktober 2018)

*Bier als Aufhänger für sauberes Wasser ?


mal abgesehen, das es 2027 kein Bier ohne karzinogene   Agrarchemie geben wird. 
sauberes oder belastetes Wasser ist von daher gar nicht relevant.jedenfalls nicht in Verbindung mit Bier

Alkohol ist  nebenbei eine Suchtdroge.

wie sieht die Kampange bei den Jugendgruppen aus ? saufen für sauberes Wasser ?
oder gibt es bei jedem Kasten einen Liter Quellwasser gratis ?


*


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Verbandsbashing ist hier wieder einmal wichtiger als die Sachauseinandersetzung (EU-WRRL).


Dies ist ein ANGLERboard.
Wer Bock hat, sich im Naturschutz zu engagieren, wird eine der original-Organisationen unterstützen und sicherlich nicht primär deswegen einen Angelschein machen.
Von daher & weil du es gern hören möchtest:
Ja, mir geht dieses Schützergedöns tierisch auf den Sack!
Ich will einen Verband, der sich für Angler engagiert.
Und wenn dieser Verband das zu 98% leistet, kann er die letzten 2% Energie & Geld für Schutzgedöns ausgeben
oder man redet über Beitragssenkung in diesem Rahmen.

Was hat der DAFV wohl bei dieser Initiative tatsächlich geleistet, außer irgendein Papier zu unterschreiben?
Ich erinnere an die Worte eines (DAFV-)Landesverbandpräsis zu der Leistung Happach-Kasans bei der WRRL:
"Ja, sie war anwesend".


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Oktober 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, mir geht dieses Schützergedöns tierisch auf den Sack!
> Ich will einen Verband, der sich für Angler engagiert.
> Und wenn dieser Verband das zu 98% leistet, kann er die letzten 2% Energie & Geld für Schutzgedöns ausgeben



Was meinst du, wie wir mit so einer Einstellung bei Natura2000 auf den S*ck bekommen würden? Fast alle Fragen des Gewässerzugangs, Pacht, Besatz, Nachtangeln ect. drehen sich rein um Naturschutz.
Naturschutzgedönsfreie Anglerarbeit ist Casting, Tierrecht, Vereinsangeln...
Es heißt doch immer so schön "Angler wollen angeln". Geht ganz gut ohne Setzkescher, Wettangeln und sogar mit Abknüppelgebot, aber ohne Wasser und Fisch wird es schwer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2018)

Es geht nicht um die Sache, sondern nur darum, dass der DAFV mal wieder auf einen Zug aufgesprungen ist und als eigene Leistung zu verkaufen versucht. Alleine bekommen die NICHTS gebacken und dann ist das der Arbeitsnachweis für zig Millionen Beiträge? Hauptsache 5 Tage Bildungsurlaub abgreifen... Vermutlich hat Frau Dr. zur WRRL auch schon hunderte (unveröffentlichte) Leserbriefe abgeschickt.

Ich unterstütze die Aktion und habe das über den WWF abgeschickt, da ich eine Kampagne mit Drogen (Alkohol) ablehne...Ich denke aber auch, dass der WWF das besser kann.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich an Naturschutz und auch gerade in dem Zusammenhang an den Schutz des Wassers (Gewässer usw. usw.) denke, dann schwebt bei mir immer so ein Damokles Schwert über dem Kopf. Ich behaupte mal frech, dass den meisten Naturschützen sämtliche Wasser-Nutzer eher ein Dorn im Auge sind. Egal ob Sportboot Fahrer oder Angler. Wer garantiert mir, dass ich - nachdem nachhaltig was erreicht wurde - in "meinem" Gewässer noch die Angel schwingen darf? Seltene Vogelart dank sauberem Wasser wieder angesiedelt... ggf Betretungsverbot dieses Stück Ufers... usw. 

Ich bin da immer sehr vorsichtig.... nach dem Motto: "Die Geister die ich rief..."


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die Aktion und habe das über den WWF abgeschickt, da ich eine Kampagne mit Drogen (Alkohol) ablehne...



Ich glaube, dem kann man nicht entkommen,  der Bier-Aufhänger ist die gemeinsame PR Oberfläche, in die alle beteiligten Organisationen ihren Namen/Logos gesetzt haben: Hier die Bierseite vom WWF, weiter unten gibt's auch nen Clip.
http://www.wwf.eu/campaigns/protect_water/


----------



## tibulski (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

wir waren von Anfang an an der Entstehung, Konzeption  und Ausarbeitung der Kampagne beteiligt. EAA und ich selbst. Die Kampagne läuft bis zum März und hat noch zwei weitere Teile. Das wurde technisch durch eine Agentur aus Österreich umgesetzt und wir haben uns auch an den Kosten beteiligt.
Ohne saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände kein Angeln. Ich denke das leuchtet jedem ein. Die WRRL hilft im Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft, Kormorane und hilft bei Renaturierungsmaßnahmen usw.

Die Beteiligung der einzelnen Verbände an der Kampagne ist nachvollziehbar. Wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass die NGOs sich in dem Thema mehr engagieren, als die Angler, dann befürchte ich werden wir Angler in Zukunft in Gewässerfragen nicht mehr ernst genommen.

Machen wir mit, ist es nicht gut. Machen wir nicht mit, heisst es wo war der DAFV. WRRL ist doch enorm wichtig für Angeln und Angler.

Mit der Bitte mal die Verbandsschelte ausnahmsweise hintenanzustellen und sich die 30 Sekunden Zeit zu nehmen, einen kleinen Beitrag für die Zukunft unserer Gewässer und Fischbestände beizusteuern.

Wer sich die Mühe machen will und es mit seinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren kann an einer Kampagne des DAFV teilzunehmen, kann seine Beteiligung auch direkt auf der Seite der EU eingeben: https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/better-regulation/initiatives/ares-2017-5128184_en

Sonst bitte eine halbe Minute Zeit nehmen und das Formular auf http://protectwater.dafv.fish auszufüllen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [....] Ohne saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände kein Angeln. Ich denke das leuchtet jedem ein. Die WRRL hilft im Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft, Kormorane und hilft bei Renaturierungsmaßnahmen usw. [...]
> LG, Olaf



Hallo Olaf,

ich habe mal eine Passage aus deinem Post raus gekramt. Ist es nicht so, dass es heissen müsste - ohne sauberes Wasser keine Verzehrabsicht und daher kein Angeln? Wenn ich an Zeiten zurück denke als auf dem Rhein die letzten weissen Schaumkronen geschwommen sind. Fisch konnte und wollte man nicht umbedigt essen - aber es massig davon vorhanden. Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich schaue auch, dass ich mich auf meine Art und Weise nachhaltig am Wasser verhalte. Da setzte ich auch mal einen maßigen Fisch zurück, nehme den Müll anderer mit. Versuche keine neue Schneise in die Vegetation zu schlagen sondern vorhandene Wege zu nutzen usw.

Aber gerade sowas wie umfangreiche Renaturierung etc. kann für einige Angler das Aus an deren Gewässern bedeuten....


----------



## tibulski (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

also was ist die Lösung? Mehr Nährstoffe zuführen, um mehr Fische zu fangen? Die Fischartengemeinschaft ist eine Qualitätskomponente der WRRL.
Und denk mal an diesen Sommer ... und die Effekte für eutrophierte Gewässer. Das Thema haben wir auch am Bodensee zu Genüge durch. Da waren die Angler geschlossen gegen eine Erhöhung der Nährstoffe.

Alle Veränderungen haben Gewinner und Verlierer. Vielleicht stehen wir Angler ja auch gar nicht hinter den Zielen der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

Und ganz realistisch gesehen spielen die Entscheidungsträger für solche Themen in einer viel höheren Liga als es für Anglerverbände überhaupt möglich wäre.


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ohne saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände kein Angeln. Ich denke das leuchtet jedem ein. Die WRRL hilft im Kampf gegen die Wasserkraft, Kormorane und hilft bei Renaturierungsmaßnahmen usw.
> ...





wenn ihr das thema am alkohol aufhängt sicherlich . keine ahnung was euch da geritten hat.
warum nennt ihr nicht ross und reiter, an statt rum zu sülzen  ?
medikamentenrückstände im klärwasser ,microplastik ,
massentierhaltung und energiepflanzen in monokultur !
agrarchemie hatte ich schon erwähnt .

und ihr setzt darauf , das jemand angst bekommen könnte , das ihm der stoff ausgeht !

na dann prost gemeinde !

ach wie mutig war doch damals vor 30 jahren  der töpfer . mit badekapp in den rhein !!!


----------



## Skott (15. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sache an sich gut, aber ganz ohne Kritik geht es hier nicht. Man vergleiche mit dem Bundesprojekt "Blaues Band", das mit Mitwirkung von NABU und BUND längst beschlossen und sogar in den neuen Koalitionsvertrag übernommen wurde. Der DAFV hat da leider geschlafen und die Möglichkeit zur Mitgestaltung verpasst, während andere dort sehr gute Arbeit leisteten und die Berichterstattung über den schlechten Gewässerzustand dieses Jahr auch besser zu nutzen wussten. Monate später wacht der DAFV mal auf und gibt eine Pressemittelung raus.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> wir waren von Anfang an


Wo bleibt eine Kampange für das Angeln?
Ich warte seit (DAFV-)Anfang an, also seit 2013.
Wo, zur Hölle?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> wir waren von Anfang an an der Entstehung, Konzeption  und Ausarbeitung der Kampagne beteiligt. EAA und ich selbst.


 Dann erzähle doch mal ein wenig mehr- was von EURER Arbeit wurde umgesetzt? Was von der EAA und was von Euch/ Dir?

Immerhin hast Du hier nicht aufgezählt, was der DAFV alles geleistet hat. DIe Fliegenfischer scheinen da ja nicht so genau zu hinterfragen und ich hatte leider noch keine Zeit...



tibulski schrieb:


> Ohne saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände kein Angeln.


 Ich habe früher in der Elbe Aale gefangen, die konnte man als Taschenlampe verwenden... Spaß beiseite- es geht bei der Kritik nicht um saubere Gewässer oder die Aktion. Ich denke es geht um die Leistung als solches- nämlich wer diese Aktion auf den Weg gebracht hat und wer außer dieser Mailings dran bleibt. In der Veröffentlichung heißtt es so schön "Ein Ziel ohne einen Termin ist nur ein Traum"- welches Ziel verfolgt die Aktion? Was passiert wenn 10.000 Menschen den Link abschicken? Was passiert bei 100.000 Menschen? Bei 1.000.000?

Ich habe bereits beim WWF mitgemacht, aber so richtig weiß ich bis jetzt nicht, was ich damit erreichen kann. Ich denke die WRRL ist wichtig, jedoch sehe ich genauso die Gefahren für uns Angler wie andere User hier. Erst machen wir die Natur hübsch und dann werden insbesondere wir Angler ausgesperrt. Als Angler war mir die dreckige Elbe lieber, als eine saubere, in deer wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen (siehe SA).




tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass die NGOs sich in dem Thema mehr engagieren, als die Angler, dann befürchte ich werden wir Angler in Zukunft in Gewässerfragen nicht mehr ernst genommen.



Werden wir Angler denn jetzt ernst genommen? Ich denke der DAFV tritt bei diesen Themen eher als Naturschutzverband auf- ohne die Interessen der (aktiven) Angler zu vertreten. 



tibulski schrieb:


> Machen wir mit, ist es nicht gut. Machen wir nicht mit, heisst es wo war der DAFV. WRRL ist doch enorm wichtig für Angeln und Angler.


 Ich sehe die WRRL nicht nur als Angler wichtig, sondern grundsätzlich von großer Bedeutung! Meine Kritik beruhte lediglich darauf, dass Ihr das mal wieder als DAFV Aktivität für Angler hinstellt. Für mich hat sich der DAFV als Urheber dieser Aktion hingestellt und versucht eine Naturschutzaktion als Aktion für Angler zu verkaufen. Seid Ihr so unter Druck, dass Ihr jetzt bereits versucht Eure Naturschutzarbeit mit Anglern in Verbindung zu bringen? 

Da kotzt mich das Baglimit von 7 Dorschen/ Tag für 2019 eher an....


----------



## UMueller (15. Oktober 2018)

Eins vorweg. Die Regeln zur Umsetzung der WRRL sollten auf keinen Fall aufgeweicht werden. Aber wer hätte ein Interesse daran. Agrarindustrie, Wasserkraftbetreiber, Kali Salz fallen mir da spontan ein. Eigentlich war die WRRl auf einem guten Weg. Dann kam die Energiewende dazwischen mit den (Störfall) Biogasanlagen und Wasserkraftstrom. Zusätzlich immer mehr Mastställe mit dem Gülleproblem und zuviel Nitrat. Auch wenn es voran geht mit den Fischwanderwegen erreicht Deutschland so sicher nicht die Ziele der WRRL. Hat vielleicht auch der Staat ein Interesse daran die Regeln aufzuweichen um den Strafzahlungen zu entgehen ?  
ps.: Finde die Idee mit dem reinen Bier auch eine Schnapsidee. Oder sollen da nur Angler unterzeichnen. Bin da eher bei Knutwuchtig das man die Gefährder der WRRL nennen sollte.


----------



## UMueller (15. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke die WRRL ist wichtig, jedoch sehe ich genauso die Gefahren für uns Angler wie andere User hier. Erst machen wir die Natur hübsch und dann werden insbesondere wir Angler ausgesperrt. Als Angler war mir die dreckige Elbe lieber, als eine saubere, in deer wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen (siehe SA).



Ja. Bei Natura 2000 wurde eine Latte an Empfehlungen ausgegeben in der Hoffnung das die erst verstanden werden wenns zu spät ist. Die EU war da nicht schuld. Von Angelverboten in Natura 2000 steht da nichts. Einzig Deutschland wollte das. Deswegen muss bei der WRRL diesbezüglich aufgepasst werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

Die WRRL hat keine eigenen Schutzgebiete und damit keine Schutzgebietsverordnungen. Probleme kann es also nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Naturschutzprojekten geben. Ich sehe das eher unkritisch. Unsere Gegner finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe und Angelverbote gibt es immer wegen zu wenig Natur. Wenn die meisten unserer Gewässer in einem besseren Zustand wären, dann müsste man nicht jeden Meter Auwald und Uferböschung schützen, als wäre es der Letzte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die WRRL hat keine eigenen Schutzgebiete und damit keine Schutzgebietsverordnungen. Probleme kann es also nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Naturschutzprojekten geben. Ich sehe das eher unkritisch. Unsere Gegner finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe und Angelverbote gibt es immer wegen zu wenig Natur. Wenn die meisten unserer Gewässer in einem besseren Zustand wären, dann müsste man nicht jeden Meter Auwald und Uferböschung schützen, als wäre es der Letzte.



Gerade wenn die Natur in einem besseren Zustand ist, erhält sie den Status "Erhaltenswert" bzw. "Schützenswert" und ist für uns tabu. In einem Industriegebiet haben wir sicherlich weniger Angelverbote aus Naturschutzgründen zu befürchten, als an einer renaturiserten Au...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2018)

@Laichzeit 

Sehe ich genau anders. Sobald etwas in seinen Urzustand wieder mit viel Geld und Fleiß hergestellt wurde, gilt dies erst als besonders schützenswert. Dann kommen eig erst die Angelverbote....


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn die Natur in einem besseren Zustand ist, erhält sie den Status "Erhaltenswert" bzw. "Schützenswert" und ist für uns tabu. In einem Industriegebiet haben wir sicherlich weniger Angelverbote aus Naturschutzgründen zu befürchten, als an einer renaturiserten Au...



Es gibt in Deutschland nunmal viel mehr Industriegebiete als Auen, wenn die Au nicht so selten wäre, dann gäbe es nicht so viel Druck sie schützen zu müssen. So wie der Döbel als Allerweltsfisch weniger Schutz genießt als die seltene Bachforelle mit Schonmaß und Schonzeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke aus Anglersicht sollten wir die Industriegebiete schützen. Die natürlichen Auen entstehen ja nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten- somit wird weiter geschützt. Siehe die Elbe, sobald ein Stück leicht angegrünt ist, wird es geschützt. Als Du Dein Auto noch mit Elbwasser fahren konntest, hat es keinen interessiert ob wir geangelt haben. Die haben uns eher mitleidig angeschaut...


----------



## UMueller (15. Oktober 2018)

Fr33 schrieb:


> @Laichzeit
> Sobald etwas in seinen Urzustand wieder mit viel Geld und Fleiß hergestellt wurde, gilt dies erst als besonders schützenswert. Dann kommen eig erst die Angelverbote....


Und das ist das Problem. Beispiel Meerforellenansiedlung. Verein XY setzt sich seit Jahren für eine Wiederansiedlung dieser Fische ein. Führt diverse Renaturierungen am Bach durch so das die Fische auch erfolgreich ablaichen und und und... . Dann kommt Natura 2000. Eine seltene Tierart wird dort entdeckt, die aber nur durch die Renaturierungsarbeiten der Angler zurückgekehrt ist. Was dann folgt ist wohl klar. Angler die praktischen Naturschutz betrieben haben sollen ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2018)

Und was soll die Lösung sein, Bäche wieder kanalisieren, Angler pro Wasserkraft und Angler gegen die 3. Klärstufe? 
Die Verantwortlichen sind selbst Schuld, wenn sie unsere Arbeit so mit Füßen treten, aber unsere Interessen sind im Vergleich zum Naturschutz gerade lächerlich unwichtig.
Entweder wir bringen uns ein und gestalten mit, oder wir werden komplett übergangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen sind selbst Schuld, wenn sie unsere Arbeit so mit Füßen treten, aber unsere Interessen sind im Vergleich zum Naturschutz gerade lächerlich unwichtig. Entweder wir bringen uns ein und gestalten mit, oder wir werden komplett übergangen.



Welche Verantwortlichen sind selber Schuld? Die Politiker? Die interessieren sich für unsere Belange herzlich wenig- ob wir schützen oder nicht! Die nehmen die Naturschutzarbeit der "Angler"verbände natürlich gerne mit, jedoch werden Angler trotz dieser "Arbeit" ausgesperrt. Einbringen und mitgestalten dürfen wir- verhindern tut das Angelverbote jedoch nicht automatisch. Fakt ist jedoch, dass ein Gewässer je naturbelassener es ist umso mehr Risiken für uns Angler bezüglich eines Schutzstatus hat. Eine Lösung für dieses Problem kann ich Dir auch nicht nennen. Da bin ich ehrlich! Wir hätten da vor Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten uns wehren müssen und die ersten Aussperrungen verhindern müssen, anstatt auf der Naturschutzschiene rumzureiten. Wir hätten immer wieder klarmachen sollen, dass wir gerne bereit sind Gewässer zu pflgen, jedoch nur, wenn wir dort auch unser Hobby ausüben dürfen. Doch wir hegen und pflegen ohne Bedingungen und lassen die Aussperrungen zu. Von Beginn an hätte man gegen Angelverbote klagen müssen, dann wäre die gegenseite vorsichtiger geworden. Aber es wurde in der Regel doch stillschweigend von unseren "Vertretern" akzeptiert.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Oktober 2018)

es gibt ja nicht pauschal DEN  angler .
aber wir sind gerade in einer phase der hochkommerzialisierung unseres hobbys .wers nicht glaubt schaue sich einfach nur hier und auf you tube und anderen kanälen um . überall werden fische vor die linse gehalten natürlich mit xxl meßlatte  . mal mit langen armen, mal ohne.
der zusammenhang von hege und pflege ist nicht mehr erkennbar .

dafür geht es immer öfter um ego befriedigung . laut plakativ und manchmal auch für außenstehende abstoßend !
ich habe schon an anderer stelle geschrieben:es ist vielen nicht mehr vermittelbar , warum man eine halbe lkw ladung an klamotten ans wasser karren muß ,nur weil man es geil findet einen fisch  an der angel zu drillen !
natürlich ist ein lebender fisch wesentlich wertvoller als ein toter. aber der sinn und das verständnis geht immer mehr flöten.
und die hyperaktiven produktwerber mit ihrer  viralen und virtuellen omnipräsenz, machen das nicht besser.

man muß sich gar nicht wundern , das wir außen vor gelassen werden.
an statt mal die eigene außenwirkung zu überprüfen, wird laut polternt auf alle "schützer " geflucht . ... auch mal mit bier in der hand .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Oktober 2018)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> es gibt ja nicht pauschal DEN  angler .
> aber wir sind gerade in einer phase der hochkommerzialisierung unseres hobbys .wers nicht glaubt schaue sich einfach nur hier und auf you tube und anderen kanälen um . überall werden fische vor die linse gehalten natürlich mit xxl meßlatte  . mal mit langen armen, mal ohne.
> der zusammenhang von hege und pflege ist nicht mehr erkennbar .
> 
> ...



Nur das diese Videos und Beiträge vom Konsumenten so gefordert werden und die Resonanz außerhalb der deutschen Glocke zu Bildern wesentlich entspannter ist. Jedesmal wird der Sinn hinterfragt, warum jemand irgendetwas auf irgendeine Art macht, das ist in meinen Augen viel anstrengender. Es gibt Frauen, die gehen im Sommer ins Solarium. Das Finde ich komisch, deswegen fordere ich aber keine erweitere EEG für Solarien. Ich akzeptiere, das Menschen auch mal Dinge tun, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Die virtuelle Welt und Werbebranche lebt nunmal von impulsiven und großen Nachrichten, diese Nachfrage kommt halt auch nicht aus der Luft, sondern vom Leser. Alles auf Händler, Anbieter oder Contentersteller zu schieben ist mir da einfach zu kurz gedacht. Man könnte auch Autos als Beispiel anführen. Warum fahren wir nicht alle einen roten Opel Corsa? Die Individualität des Individuums drückt sich halt auf die ein oder andere Art aus. Wenn jemand mit der Sitzkiepe ans Wasser rückt um kleine Plötzen zu fangen gönne ich ihm das, weil es SEINE Art des Spaßes ist. Genauso respektiere ich den Mann auf dem Klapphocker.

Dieses Zitieren der Extreme ist in meinen Augen immer der Knackpunkt bei Debatten.


----------



## smithie (16. Oktober 2018)

... das Zitieren von Extremen, die in den eigenen Augen/Gefühl "überhand" nehmen, ohne dass man aber einen objektiven Ansatzpunkt hat...


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2018)

Puh....bei einigen Posts höre ich die olle VDSF Manier durch. In die selbe Kerbe schlägt auch der DAFV mit dem Satz " Ohne saubere Gewässer kein Angeln" (zusammengefasst). Dieses Nahrungs- und Hegeding ist es was uns das Genick brechen wird. Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist selbst geangelte Fisch eine Fehlinvestition.... billiger gehts sogar im Feinkostladen....

Sauberes Wasser, weniger Verbauung usw. schön und gut. Aber das DAVF ist kein ANglerverband, sondern ein Naturschutzverein....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Teilnahme  lieber über den WWF zeichnen, weil man mit der Arbeit des Dafv unzufrieden ist?

Da musste ich doch mal herzhaft lachen.

Der WWF ist Mitinitiator des MSC-SIEGELS und da geht es nur um die Verteilung der Handelsware Fisch und Meeresfrüchte.

War auch mal kurz umrissen hier im Board

Grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht nachvollziehbar, Naturschutz nicht zu unterstützen,  aus Angst  vor Angelverboten.  Da kämpfe ich organisiert gegen die Verbote, aber nicht gegen die Verbesserung der Umwelt.  Und in dem Aspekt hat unser Verband noch Nachholbedarf!


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich für meinen Teil engagiere mich was Naturschutz angeht schon... nur eben anders und eben nicht mittels WWF und co. Wenn beispielsweise jeder seinen eigenen Müll am Wasser mal mitnehmen würde, wäre schon viel getan.


----------



## tibulski (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Teilnahme  lieber über den WWF zeichnen, weil man mit der Arbeit des Dafv unzufrieden ist?
> 
> Da musste ich doch mal herzhaft lachen.



ja, das ist gut. Am Ende zeigt die Auswertung, dass die Naturschützer weit mehr Beteiligung an der Kampagne haben, als die Angler. In der Aussenwirkung zeigt das nur, wie zerstritten wir sind und die Angler anscheinend kein Interesse an den Zielen der WRRL zeigen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2018)

Was heisst kein Interesse .... ich denke einge sehen den folgenden Gedankengang eben kritisch:

" Angler möchte eigentlich nur angeln.... der Naturschützer die Natur schützen.... der Angler angelt aber da,wo der Schützer etwas schützen möchte....der Naturschützer will aber am liebsten gar keinen anderen in "seinem" Schutzgebiet haben .... Er macht sich mit seiner Lobby also stark, dass der Angler (und andere Gruppen) da eben nicht mehr hin gehen sollen..."

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin nach wie vor für den Naturschutz.... ich gebe daber zu denken, dass wir uns vom Naturschutz nicht hinterrücks aussperren lassen sollen. Genau dies zu verhindern, ist eigetlich die Aufgabe eines Angelverbandes. Es kann nicht sein, dass Angler Gewässer renaturieren, verschollene Fischarten wieder ansiedeln, Laichhilfen erstellen, Brutkästen usw. aufhängen usw. - und dann von der Gewässernutzung ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Oktober 2018)

Je ernster man die Anglerschaft auch als Schützer wahrnimmt, um so besser kann unsere Reputation in der Öffentlichkeit sein. Da fehlt es ganz massiv an der notwendigen PR und zwar nicht nur intern, innerhalb der Anglerschaft. Sondern ganz deutlich im Außenverhältnis. Da sind wir Angler absolut schwach vertreten. 

Ja jetzt kommt gleich wieder die Schelte wir seien Angler und keine Naturschützer


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo tibulski



tibulski schrieb:


> In der Aussenwirkung zeigt das nur, wie zerstritten wir sind und die Angler anscheinend kein Interesse an den Zielen der WRRL zeigen.



Und Dein Job ist es dem entgegenzuwirken. Lies Dir mal den Thread in aller Ruhe noch einmal durch und schau Dir die Argumente an. Ich denke Du wirst Dinge finden, die Du positiv wenden kannst und Du wirst auf fundamentales Verbandsbashing stoßen.

Mach einfach die Dinge, die Du positiv gestalten kannst.

Zu allererst einmal genau erklären was die Eu-Kommission vor hat und was die Beteiligung der EU-Bürger bewirken kann. Das haben nämlich noch nicht alle verstanden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (16. Oktober 2018)

Der USP der Angler ist also Naturschutz?
Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt.

Naturschutz braucht Naturschützer.
Naturschutz braucht keine Angler. (eher im Gegenteil, die Nutzung hat ja immer einen Einfluss auf die Natur)
Wenn sich Angler/Naturschützer "zufällig" überlappen, ist das nicht schlecht, aber mit Sicherheit kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Angler.


----------



## tibulski (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Fischer am Inn,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Mach einfach die Dinge, die Du positiv gestalten kannst.
> 
> Zu allererst einmal genau erklären was die Eu-Kommission vor hat und was die Beteiligung der EU-Bürger bewirken kann. Das haben nämlich noch nicht alle verstanden.



Ja, da ist was dran. Ich habe ja versucht das wirklich mit einfachen Worten und einer verständlichen Botschaft zu beschreiben. Also warum uns Angler das betrifft und warum damit jeder Angler mit wenig Aufwand etwas für sein Gewässer tun kann: https://protectwater.dafv.fish

Ich habe heute die Auswertung der Kampagne nach einer Woche gesehen. Der DAFV steht zwar unter den europäischen Angelverbänden von der Beteiligung am besten dar, aber die absoluten Zahlen sind viel zu gering. Es sind ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit ...

Natürlich müssen wir gegen die ungerechtfertigten Angelverbote mit aller Kraft vorgehen. Dazu gab es gerade erst eine Demonstration in Sachsen-Anhalt, die Wirkung gezeigt hat. Die Politik hat zugesagt die Pläne auf Grundlage der massiven Proteste zu überdenken.
Das könnt ihr Nachlesen unter: https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaesser-und-naturschutz/item/241-gemeinsame-pressemeldung-der-vdsf-lav-sachsen-anhalt-e-v-und-des-lav-sachsen-anhalt-e-v.html 

Wir haben die Kollegen bei den Stellungnahmen unterstützt, die Plakate (die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind) entworfen, eine Pressemitteilung geschrieben usw.

Es zeigt auch, dass wir etwas bewirken können, wenn wir mit vereinter Kraft vorgehen. Die Vorgaben von Natura2000 machen keinerlei Vorgaben zu Angelverboten. Das sind meist hausgemachte Probleme von unseren Naturschutzbehörden und teilen der NGOs. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Der DAFV steht zwar unter den europäischen Angelverbänden von der Beteiligung am besten dar, aber die absoluten Zahlen sind viel zu gering. Es sind ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit ...



Wo kann man die Zahlen nachlesen? Wie hoch sind denn die absoluten Zahlen und wie stehen die Anglerverbände im Verhältnis zu den (richtigen) Naturschutzverbänden wie WWF zum Beispiel dar?



tibulski schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir gegen die ungerechtfertigten Angelverbote mit aller Kraft vorgehen. Dazu gab es gerade erst eine Demonstration in Sachsen-Anhalt, die Wirkung gezeigt hat.



Welche Wirkung? Die Berücksichtigung im Abwägungsprozess?



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Politik hat zugesagt die Pläne auf Grundlage der massiven Proteste zu überdenken.


 Hatte das BMEL Euch nicht auch vor kurzem zugesichert, dass das Rückwurfverbot in D nicht kommt? Nach meinen Infos hat sich diese Meinung im BMEL zwischenzeitlich geändert... Frau Merkel hatte uns bei Angelverboten auch mal etwas zugesagt bzw. sogar zugesichert. Zusagen aus der Politik sind im Jahre 2018 einen Dreck wert!



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben die Kollegen bei den Stellungnahmen unterstützt, die Plakate (die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind) entworfen, eine Pressemitteilung geschrieben usw.


 Mir fällt hier auf, dass Ihr wieder "unterstützt" habt. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck der DAFV verkommt zu einem Backoffice für Aktivisten und schreibt am Ende eine PM als Arbeitsnachweis. So wie Ihr Anglerdemo unterstützt habt- da Ihr eh auf dem Kutter ward, habt Ihr einen DAFV Banner in die Kamera gehalten. Was der DAFV alles gegen Anglerdemo auf den Weg gebracht hat- ja, da ist die Liste dann deutlich länger!


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Oktober 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland nunmal viel mehr Industriegebiete als Auen, wenn die Au nicht so selten wäre, dann gäbe es nicht so viel Druck sie schützen zu müssen. So wie der Döbel als Allerweltsfisch weniger Schutz genießt als die seltene Bachforelle mit Schonmaß und Schonzeit.




auen sind nur deshalb selten geworden , weil man sie trocken gelegt und agrarfläche daraus gemacht hat . wenn es mehr extensive beweidung gäbe, wäre es sogar jetzt besser für die vorhandenen auen. 

mittlerweil hat man ja eingesehen , das man hochwasser nicht bis holland durchrauschen lassen darf. von daher genießen auen mittlerweise mehr aufmerksamkeit durch den hochwasserschutz.

döbel brauchen keinen schutz als allerweltsfisch, weil die bestände sich selbst erhalten können . forellenhabitat ist da wesentlich sensibeler.

das hat nix mit edelfisch zu tun.
auch allerwelts kleinfische , die gar nicht beangelt werden  z.b. mühlkoppe, schlammpeizker  oder stichling  können einen schutzstatus haben


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir gegen die ungerechtfertigten Angelverbote mit aller Kraft vorgehen ...
> Wir haben die Kollegen bei den Stellungnahmen unterstützt, die Plakate (die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind) entworfen, eine Pressemitteilung geschrieben usw.


Das versteht ihr unter _"mit aller Kraft vorgehen"_??? 
Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen und aufhören soll, das zu zerreissen...
*Mit aller Kraft vorgehen* heisst KLAGEN!
Und endlich verstehen was Lobbyismus ist und dieses Handwerk ausüben.


tibulski schrieb:


> Das sind meist hausgemachte Probleme von unseren Naturschutzbehörden und teilen der NGOs.


Mit denen ihr bei dieser Geschichte als Bettvorleger ins selbige geht.
Die lachen sich doch tot über diesen Karnevalsclub.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Oktober 2018)

diese gemeinsame kampagne ist für mich schwer verständlich, der gemeinsame kontext hingegen schon. nur sehe ich es als aufgabe des dafv als klares gegengewicht zu naturschutzorganisationen (und tierrechtsorganisationen) aufzutreten und die naturschützerischen aspekte der engagierten anglerschaft mit aller kraft zu fördern, öffentlichkeitswirksam herauszustellen und gegenüber politik und ngo zu verteidigen. dazu gehört es landesverbände und vereine mit ins boot zu holen und deren naturschutzarbeit öffentlich zu präsentieren und zu würdigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass die NGOs sich in dem Thema mehr engagieren, als die Angler, dann befürchte ich werden wir Angler in Zukunft in Gewässerfragen nicht mehr ernst genommen.



Ich frage mich was für Dich eigentlich die Abkürzung NGOs bedeutet. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass Du damit die Naturschutzverbände meinst, wenn ich den Zusammenhang verfolge. Täusche ich mich?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> diese gemeinsame kampagne ist für mich schwer verständlich, der gemeinsame kontext hingegen schon. nur sehe ich es als aufgabe des dafv als klares gegengewicht zu naturschutzorganisationen (und tierrechtsorganisationen) aufzutreten und die naturschützerischen aspekte der engagierten anglerschaft mit aller kraft zu fördern, öffentlichkeitswirksam herauszustellen und gegenüber politik und ngo zu verteidigen. dazu gehört es landesverbände und vereine mit ins boot zu holen und deren naturschutzarbeit öffentlich zu präsentieren und zu würdigen.



Dafür brauchst du aber auch eine Einigkeit der Angler untereinander. Wir kriegen ja noch nicht mal Themen wie Setzkescher, Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht oder den vereinfachten Erwerb eines Scheins unter den Hut. Diese ganzen Landesverbände haben schon untereinander soviele unterschiedliche Positionen zueinander, das auf Bundesebene kein Anstoß ohne jahreslanges Werben möglich wäre. Mit der Brechstange kriegst du diese Strukturen nicht dahin, wo sie Beispielsweise in Holland sind (sicher ist dort auch nicht alles bester Ordnung). Das ist in meinen Augen nur noch politischer Kappes ohne Bezug zur Basis. Ob nun an der Spitze des DAFV oder im ländlichen Vorstand.

Ob man Angeln immer mit Naturschutz verkaufen muss, ist definitiv strittig, leider muss man aber klar benennen, das die Positionen der vielen Akteure innerhalb der BRD so verworren sind, das ein Gesamtbild nur schwer zu verfolgen ist. Ich kenne einen Landespräsident, welcher dem Sportangeln (Hege/Wettkampf) eine klare Absage erteilt, dem Feederkader für seine Leistung aber gratuliert und sich solche Resultate auch für die Zukunft wünscht.

Ich wäre fast dafür die Landesverbände abzuschaffen, nur ein Wunschgedanke, aber für Revolutionen braucht es keine 100 Köche.....


----------



## bombe20 (16. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du aber auch eine Einigkeit der Angler untereinander.


ist das denn nicht aufgabe des dafv als bundesverband in strittigen fragen für einen allgemeinverträglichen konsens zu sorgen und die landesverbände unter einen hut zu bekommen? stattdessen hängt man sich an eine kampagne an, bei der der überwiegende teil der teilnehmer ein messer hinter dem rücken führt. nachhaltigkeit heißt nicht nur jungen und kommenden generationen saubere, naturnahe gewässer mit einem gesunden und vielfältigen bestand zu hinterlassen, sondern auch diese anglerisch zu nutzen zu können. letzteren punkt sehe ich als hauptaufgabe des dafv und diesen spagat bekommt der verband mit bestehendem personal nicht hin.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich wäre fast dafür die Landesverbände abzuschaffen[...]


den föderalismus abschaffen? das wäre ja DDR und ist damit verdammt und verpönt. zum jetzigen zeitpunkt ist das aber gar keine so gute idee.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ist das denn nicht aufgabe des dafv als bundesverband in strittigen fragen für einen allgemeinverträglichen konsens zu sorgen und die landesverbände unter einen hut zu bekommen? stattdessen hängt man sich an eine kampagne an, bei der der überwiegende teil der teilnehmer ein messer hinter dem rücken führt. nachhaltigkeit heißt nicht nur jungen und kommenden generationen saubere, naturnahe gewässer mit einem gesunden und vielfältigen bestand zu hinterlassen, sondern auch diese anglerisch zu nutzen zu können. letzteren punkt sehe ich als hauptaufgabe des dafv und diesen spagat bekommt der verband mit bestehendem personal nicht hin.



Wie willst du Druck ausüben, wenn du keine Macht hast? Bei jedem Wehwehchen wird Fortwährend der Austritt eines Landesverbandes gefordert, wenn es nicht nach der Nase der eigenen Ansichten geht. Das hat in meinen Augen mit der Kampagne auch nichts zu tun. Die Absicht dahinter sich positiv öffentlich darzustellen würde ich nicht als schlechten Schachzug titulieren, auch wenn man das im AB wieder auf die Spitze des Eisberges bei jeder Wasserstandsmeldung treiben will. Die Frage ist und bleibt doch, wie WIR das Schaffen und nicht wie WIR alles Absägen, was nicht passt.

Wir haben hier Beispielsweise Strecken, wo der Fischer das letzte Wort hält und er lässt uns für 5€ im Jahr angeln, da hilft dir kein Verband der Welt etwas, wenn die NABU da ran will Beispielsweise, so einfach ist das nicht. Viel eher kannst du Druck machen, wenn du die Öffentlichkeit gegen den Ausschluss von Menschen sensibilisiert und Schutz (Vernünftig) gegen Ideologie (Tierrecht) ausspielst. Das muss aber aus der Gesellschaft heraus passieren und darf nicht nur ein Anliegen der Angler sein. Aber selbst die Freunde der Fischwaid sind zum Teil auf Vereinsebene so träge, woher soll der Anstoß zu Verbesserungen kommen?

Jeder Gewählte in seinen Positionen wurde durch uns doch Legitimiert. Dann muss man bei Unmut die ungewollte Lage bereinigen und nicht nur diskutieren über das, was einem nicht passt. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das ändern soll, wenn der 100ste Appell an den DAFV getragen wird. Wenn ich im Wald die Bäume anschreie, warum kein Holz im Ofen ist, fällt da jedenfalls auch nichts um.....




bombe20 schrieb:


> den föderalismus abschaffen? das wäre ja DDR und ist damit verdammt und verpönt. zum jetzigen zeitpunkt ist das aber gar keine so gute idee.



Und wenn du die Leute aus der DDR Fragen würdest, was sie alles besser gefunden haben, du würdest dich wundern. Ich meinte das auch nur Sinngemäß um Prozesse zu beschleunigen, auf der anderen Seite hätten Beschlüsse sinnfreier Natur natürlich freie Bahn. Ich kann mich ja nicht beschweren, in Sachsen Anhalt scheint mir rein vom Fakt her gesehen anglerisch die Sonne aus dem aller Wertesten. Gute Fischbestände, humane Regeln, kostengünstiges Angeln und bodenständiger Umgang gegenüber dem Hobby. Hilft das Menschen mit Nachtangelverboten, massiven Einschränkungen? Nein! Dann sollen sie aber auch Aktiv werden und nicht nur von Veränderungen jodeln.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Am Ende zeigt die Auswertung, dass die Naturschützer weit mehr Beteiligung an der Kampagne haben, als die Angler. In der Aussenwirkung zeigt das nur, wie zerstritten wir sind und die Angler anscheinend kein Interesse an den Zielen der WRRL zeigen.


tt
paha, den kommentar habe ich beim überfliegen überlesen. ist das ihr ernst, herr lindner? wir angler, die die sie vertreten und auch bezahlen, sind schuld, wenn die ergebnisse nicht so ausfallen wie sie sich das wünschen? sie pullen mit ihrem kommentar eine andrea nahles nach der bayernwahl. schuld sind immer die anderen und interesse zeigen wir auch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2018)

@Fantastic Fishing 

Ich träume ja auch bischen von sowas wie den damiligen DAV Gewässerpools - man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Verteilung von Anglern /Gewässern in der BRD nicht überall gleich ist. In den Ballungsgebieten treffen mehr Angler auf teils weniger Gewässer wie bsp. in Meck-Pomm oder Sachen Anhalt etc. Gehört aber nicht hierher....

Wie gesagt - Naturschutz schön und gut - aber lasse mich nicht vor einen Karren spannen, von dem ich nicht weiss, ob der mich nicht in die Scheixxe reitet. Aber wie lange diskutieren und bewerten wir dieses Vorgehen schon? Jahre... Ich bin nicht happy, dass ich durch meinen Verein quasi zwangsmitglied im VHF (Verband Hessen Fischer) bin und damit indirekt den DAFV subventioniere. Hätte ich kein Problem damit - wenn das Ziel vom DAFV wäre sich für Angler einzusetzen - und zwar mit allen Mitteln: Lobbyismus betreiben; Klagen; sich wehren; Initiative pro Angeln ergreifen.....


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olaf,
das ist doch Kappes. Die Auswertung (besser Analyse) zeigt zunächst einmal, dass diese Aktion im Wesentlichen getragen wird von unzähligen Naturschutzverbänden, die in ihrer Größe und Schlagkraft nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar sind mit dem Winzling DAfV, der sich als einer unter vielen lediglich eingeklinkt hat in einen auf EU Ebene initiierten und organisierten Prozess. Als Ausgangspunkt siehe http://www.wwf.eu/what_we_do/water/living_rivers_europe/ 
Irgendwie logisch, dass sich mehr sog. Naturschützer, als Angler beteiligen. 
Im Übrigen scheint es mir absolut naheliegender, zum Ergebnis zu kommen, dass der DAfV seine Zielgruppe, dies sind - vermute ich zumindest - die Angler, schlicht und ergreifend nicht erreicht. Ich würde mich also eher an die eigene Nase fassen, statt zu beklagen, dass die Angler heillos zerstritten sind. Der DAfV muss dringend daran arbeiten, glaubhaft zu machen. dass er ein Interessenverband für die Angler ist. That's the point!

Unabhängig davon macht ProtectWater schon deshalb Sinn, weil es sich um ein Beteiligungsverfahren im Kontext der Überarbeitung der EU-Wasserrechtsrahmenrichtlinie, also nicht nur um eine politische Aktion, handelt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Grünknochen

Hallo miteinander



Ist nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht ganz so gelaufen wie es hier dargestellt wird. Ich denke, die Initiative ist von living rivers europe ausgegangen. Mitglieder dieser Gruppe sind:

https://www.livingrivers.eu/about/who-we-are


Darunter auch die EAA, also der Anglerverband auf EU-Ebene. Und von der EAA wurde die Initiative „Protect Water“ mitentwickelt:

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/12938/protectwater.html


Die EAA ist wird getragen und finanziert von nationalen europäischen Anglerverbänden, darunter für Deutschland der DAFV. Hier die komplette Liste aller Mitgliedsverbände:

https://www.eaa-europe.org/about-eaa/members.html


Es ist nur logisch, dass die EAA die Sache an die nationalen Anglerverbände weiterleitet, mit der Bitte, die Initiative im jeweiligen Land umzusetzen. Und genau das hat der DAFV getan. Ist in sich logisch und schlüssig.


Und wenn Olaf  Linder, wie er berichtet, innerhalb der EAA die Kampagne mitentwickelt hat, umso besser.


Servus

Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (17. Oktober 2018)

Sag ich doch!!! Wie Du siehst, hab ich die gleiche Ausgangsquelle angegeben. Der Rest sind ein paar Klicks...
Übrigens bin ich mir so was von sicher, dass Olaf Lindner die Kampagne mitentwickelt hat...

An dem Gesamtprojekt sind mehr als 100 NGO's beteiligt. Insoweit ist der DAfV zumindest in der Theorie ein eher kleiner Multiplikator. In praxi hat er mit seinem Zielpublikum positiv ausgedrückt zumindest zum Teil etwas zu tun.


----------



## tibulski (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Fischer am Inn hat es ja schon richtig beschrieben:

_That’s why WWF has joined forces with four environmental and fisheries organisations to form *Living Rivers Europe*.

The coalition includes the European Anglers Alliance, the European Environmental Bureau, the European Rivers Network, Wetlands International and WWF representing a movement of over 40 million European citizens._

Ich habe an den Zielen und der Vorbereitung der Kampagne zusammen mit Mark Owen aus UK und den Kollegen aus unserem EAA-Büro in Brüssel von Begin an mitgearbeitet. Dazu gab es am 19.03.2018 in Berlin ein Treffen des European Environmental Bureau (EEB) an dem die Ziele vereinbart und die Ausrichtung der Kampagne festgelegt wurde, dazu die Auswahl der Agentur und der Inhalte für eine möglicht große Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit. Das habe ich übernommen. Ein anderes Treffen hat Mark Owen übernommen und die meisten Absprachen bis zum launch der Kampagne wurden in der Folge über E-Mail und Webinare getroffen. Es wurde schon im März festgelegt, vor dem Start der Kampagne keine Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit weiterzugeben, da die EU da keinen Wind von bekommen sollte. Dazu haben wir uns als DAFV, wie alle anderen an den Kosten beteiligt. Wobei das, durch die Umlage über alle ein kleiner Betrag war.

Dazu habe ich am 31. August 2018 auf einer Podiumsdiskussion im Bundesamt für Naturschutz in Bonn die Interessen der Angler für eine fristgemäße Zielerreichung der WRRL vertreten. Dabei ging es im wesentlichen um die Schäden der kleinen Wasserkraft (Aal, fehlende Durchgängigkeit, Restwassermengen, Stauhaltung, Mathanausgasung, Störung Geschiebehaushalt usw.) und das schlechte Vorbild der Bundesregierung bei der Umsetzung an den Bundeswasserstrassen. Es war im Vorfeld unter den Naturschutzverbänden umstritten, ob man auf einem solchen Forum einen Angler mit auf das Podium setzt und ich habe mich da mit meiner Meinung als Angler nicht zurückgehalten.

Podiumsdiskussion: EU-Fitness-Check und Zielerreichung der WRRL bis 2027?
Moderation: Ilka Dege (DNR)
Dr. Arnt Baer (Gelsenwasser)
Beatrice Claus (WWF)
Olaf Lindner (Deutscher Angelfischerverband)
Thomas Stratenwerth (BMU)

Ich will mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn die deutschen Angler sich am Ende für die Einhaltung der Ziele der WRRL nicht engagieren. Es ist ein Angebot und soll eine Hilfe sein, dass wir gemeinsam für unsere Interessen einstehen. Ich galube es ist wichtig, für unsere Gewässer und unsere Fische. Die Fischartenzusammensetzung ist eine Qualitätskomponente der WRRL. Und wenn die Fische fehlen, gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung. Das ist zum Beispiel auch ein Argument um etwas gegen die ausufenden Kormoranbestände zu tun. Wir Angler sind eigentlich kein kleiner Multiplikator, wenn man die Zahl der Angler nimmt und sich davon nur ein Bruchteil beteiligen würde, wären wir ein ganz entscheidender Faktor.

Wem eher die Finger abfallen, als sich an einer Kampagne zu beteiligen, welche der DAFV mitentwickelt hat, kann sich auch direkt auf der Webseite der EU beteiligen: https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/water-fitnesscheck-publicconsultation-2018?surveylanguage=en 
Das ist sogar noch besser, da es eine individuelle Rückmeldung ist. Nur aus der Erfahrung heraus machen das halt die wenigsten, weil es ein wenig Zeit erfordert.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

die Agenturbilder sind auch nur ein Anfang ... Ist z.B. eine Idee von heute morgen ...








Lg,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ich habe an den Zielen und der Vorbereitung der Kampagne zusammen mit Mark Owen aus UK und den Kollegen aus unserem EAA-Büro in Brüssel von Begin an mitgearbeitet. (....)
> Dazu habe ich am 31. August 2018 auf einer Podiumsdiskussion im Bundesamt für Naturschutz in Bonn die Interessen der Angler für eine fristgemäße Zielerreichung der WRRL vertreten.



Ich denke Du hast dann im Zuge der Vorbereitung mit den anderen Naturschutzverbänden und beim BfN deutlich gemacht und sicherlich auch schriftlich festgehalten, dass durch die Kampagne bzw. die WRRL keine Angelverbote kommen werden und dieses im Interesse der Angler ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Oktober 2018)

Lars,
wie soll denn das gehen?
Die WRRL ist klassisches Umweltrecht, übrigens seit langem überführt in das jeweilige Wasserrecht. Selbstverständlich hat die im Gang befindliche Umsetzung Konsequenzen für die Bewirtschaftung (zB der fischereilichen Nutzung). Welche das im Einzelfall sind, läßt sich zZ noch gar nicht abschätzen.
Wer Lust hat, sich thematisch einzulesen, kann dies zB bei der FGG (Flussgebietsgemeinschaft Weser) machen.
Ich frage mich, wie man Angler ohne jede Infos für den Fortbestand der WRRL gewinnen will, wenn nicht im Ansatz auch nur erklärt, geschweige denn rechtlich beleuchtet wurde, welche Bedeutung die WRRL im Kontext des Fischereirechtes überhaupt hat. Die einfache Formel Gesunde Gewässer - tolles Angeln reicht hierfür bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Oktober 2018)

Grünknochen, Du meinst also der DAFV würde für die WRRL bei Anglern werben, ohne abschätzen zu können, welche Folgen das für uns Angler bei der zukünftigen Nutzung der Gewässer haben könnte? Ich denke die WRRL ist für Angler wichtig?

Angeln ist natürlich erst einmal eine Nutzung von Gewässern. So ist - abhängig vom Gewässer - auch der Bereich Touristik/ Freizeit eine Nutzung von Gewässern, also auch das Angeln. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird die Nutzung von Gewässern unter Abwägung der Ziele nach der WRRL bewertet, also auch das Angeln. Können also die Ziele der WRRL nicht erreicht werden, muss man demnach die Ursachen erforschen und nach Lösungen suchen. Nehmen wir also bei einem Gewässer X, welches die Ziele der WRRL durch die aktuelle Nutzung verfehlt, mal die Nutzung durch Trinkwassergewinnung, Schifffahrt, Landwirtschaft und Freizeit (inkl. Angeln) an. Welche der Nutzungsarten würde man wohl unter Abwägung der ökologischen und ökonomischen Aspekte als erstes verbieten?

Olaf darf mich hier gerne korrigieren. 

Ich formuliere aber meine Frage an Olaf jetzt noch einmal anders bzw. ergänze meine ursprüngliche Frage. Kann der DAFV negative Folgen für Angler durch die WRRL ausschließen, da ja für die Unterstützung der WRRL durch Angler geworben und die Kampagne durch den DAFV finanziell und personell unterstützt wird?


----------



## smithie (19. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> [...] Dabei ging es im wesentlichen um die Schäden der kleinen Wasserkraft (Aal, fehlende Durchgängigkeit, Restwassermengen, Stauhaltung, *Mathanausgasung*, Störung Geschiebehaushalt usw.) und das schlechte Vorbild der Bundesregierung bei der Umsetzung an den Bundeswasserstrassen. [...]


Gibt es zum Thema Methanausgasung Literatur/Untersuchungen, speziell bzgl. der Methanmengen?
Wieviel klimaschädliches Methan wird mit Wasserkraft produziert?


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2018)

*DAS: *


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *Kann der DAFV negative Folgen für Angler durch die WRRL ausschließen, da ja für die Unterstützung der WRRL durch Angler geworben und die Kampagne durch den DAFV finanziell und personell unterstützt wird?*


ist die entscheidende Frage!


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> Ich frage mich, wie man Angler ohne jede Infos für den Fortbestand der WRRL gewinnen will,



Das war ja genau mein Kritikpunkt.

Ich vermisse die Infos was eigentlich in D unter "Aufweichung" der WRRL zu verstehen wäre und welche Szenarien mit oder ohne Aufweichung in D für Angler denkbar wären.

Natürlich sehe ich es positiv, wenn Schadstoffeinleitungen reduziert werden, dier Sauerstoffsättigung zunimmt, die Durchgängigkeit verbessert wird und Laichmöglichkeiten für Fische geschaffen werden.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass Gewässerschutz für Angler auch negative Folgen haben kann.

Es gefällt mir z.B. nicht, wenn nach Renaturierungsmaßnahmen statt Barben, Äschen, Forellen plötzlich Weißfische und Hechte im Gewässer dominieren.

Oder der Nährstoffeintrag so weit abnimmt, dass Bestandsdichte und Durchschnittsgrößen deutlich zurückgehen.

Oder die Uferstreifen so umgestaltet werden, dass man als Angler selbst mit Watstiefeln  praktisch nicht mehr in der Lage ist ans Wasser zu kommen,  ne Angel auszuwerfen und nen Fisch zu drillen.

Und ähnlich wie  fisherbandit sehe ich  mögliche Angelverbote durchaus nicht als Utopie.

Die DAFV-Info erscheint mir da schon etwas einseitig, mit "alles super" . Beim WWF ist das o.k. , dem sind Anglerinteressen ja egal.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2018)

https://www.dafv.de/referate/gewaes...chen-eu-beschwerde-gegen-deutschland-ein.html


----------



## tibulski (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie man Angler ohne jede Infos für den Fortbestand der WRRL gewinnen will, wenn nicht im Ansatz auch nur erklärt, geschweige denn rechtlich beleuchtet wurde, welche Bedeutung die WRRL im Kontext des Fischereirechtes überhaupt hat. Die einfache Formel Gesunde Gewässer - tolles Angeln reicht hierfür bestimmt nicht.



ja klar, das ist sicher etwas dran. Ich habe versucht es auf der Kampagnenseite möglichst einfach zu erklären. Aber das Thema ist natürlich extrem komplex ...

Will versuchen, die aus meiner Sicht wichtigsten Punkte für Angler aufzuführen:



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Infos was eigentlich in D unter "Aufweichung" der WRRL zu verstehen wäre und welche Szenarien mit oder ohne Aufweichung in D für Angler denkbar wären.



- Die Umsetzung der Ziele der WRRL muss nach dem jetzigen Stand der WRRL bis 2027 erfolgt sein. Zu dem Datum müssen alle (natürlichen) Gewässer in Europa mindestens einen so genannten "guten ökologischen Zustand" haben. Ist das nicht der Fall, verstösst der Mitgliedsstaat gegen die Vorgabe und es drohen Vertragsstrafen. Mal platt gesprochen, gibt es ab dem Jahr 2027 einen Rechtsanspruch auf die Umsetzung der Ziele. Dazu gilt für die Zukunft ein "Verschlechterungsverbot". Eine Aufweichung, welche derzeit durch verschiednen Mitgliedsstaaten (u.a. Deutschland) versucht wird, würde bedeuten das entweder die Frist erneut verlängert wird, oder die Ziele abgeschwächt werden. 

- Ein wichtiges Ziel ist (biologische Qualitätskomponente) ist die *Fischfauna*. Gemessen wird die Artenzusammensetzung, Artenhäufigkeit und Altersstruktur jeweils dem Gewässertyp angepasst. Also das Gewässer muss viele verschiedene Fischarten in ausreichender Anzahl und allen Altersklassen enthalten. Dafür wurde ein komplizieres Bewertungssystem mit dem Namen FIBS erstellt. Das Bewertungssystem wurde von Fischereiwissenschaftlern erarbeitet. Gibt es keine, oder nur wenig Fische im Gewässer verstösst das gegen die Ziele der WRRL. Also auch wen Kormorane einen Gewässerabschnitt ausräumen, steht das den Zielen der WRRL entgegen.   

- Weitere wichtige Ziele sind die hydromorphologischen Qualitätskomponenten. *Durchgängigkeit der Fliessgewässer, Wasserhaushalt und Morphologie. *Das zielt in erster Linie auf die Probleme mit den 7400 Kleinkraftwerken, Schleusen und anderen Querbauwerken. Einfach ausgedrückt, sollte der Fluss immer genug Wasser haben, für Fische und andere Organismen durchwanderbar und dazu sollten Ufer und Gewässergrund in einem guten Zustand sein.

- Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass auf Grundlage der Umsetzung der WRRL in den letzten 15 Jahren Angelverbote ausgesprochen wurden. Aber auch die die Probleme mit den Angelverboten bei Natura 2000 Gebieten sind nach meiner Einschätzung in erster Linie ein Problem der umsetzenden. Die Richtlinien selber machen keine Vorgaben zu Angelverboten. Dagegen müssen wir uns mit aller Macht wehren. Nicht umsonst hat sich ein Angler vor kurzem aus Protest an der Elbe angekettet und es hat es eine Demo gegen die geplanten Angelverbote gegegben. Auch die Angelverbote in der AWZ sind rein ideologisch und entbehren jeder fachlichen Grundlage, auch das hat mit der Richtlinie nichts zu tun. Es wird uns nicht erspart bleiben, dauerhaft gegen verquerte Ideologien zu kämpfen. Aber die Gefahr das die WRRL dazu herangezogen wird, halte ich für geringer als bei Natura 2000. Schon jetzt sind 15,4% der terrestrischen Fläche Deutschlands und rund 45% der marinen Fläche als Natura 2000 Gebiete ausgewiesen. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Chancen und positiven Aspekte der WRRL für die Interessen der Angler nach meiner Einschätzung gross. 

- Bei jeder Veränderung gibt es jemanden der sagt: "Vorher fand ich es aber besser". Das sieht man ja auch hier an den Rückmeldungen. Ich denke nicht, dass wir uns die Zeiten zurückwünschen sollten, in denen auf dem Rhein noch Schaumkronen schwammen, auch wenn man damals mehr Fische gefangen hat. Auch wenn z.B. ein Wehr in eine raue Rampe verwandelt wird, ist der Pool unterhalb des Wehres weg. Da konnte man prima drin angeln, weil da die Fische vor anstanden und nicht weiterkamen. Aber das die Fische nun das Wehr passieren können und damit ihre Laichgebiete im Oberlauf errreichen ist für den Gesamtbestand wichtig und man fängt in Zukunft insgesamt wieder mehr Fische. Wenn jemand argumentiert: Ist mir egal, ich will einfach nur an meinem Pool wie immer meine Fische fangen und die Strecke darüber gehört einem anderen Verein, dann kann ich dagegen nichts sagen. Wenn man insgesamt für die Gewässer und die darin lebenden Fische eine entscheidende Verbesserung erzielen will, dann halte ich die WWRL in ihrer jetzigen Form für eine sehr große Hilfe.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2018)

> Wieviel klimaschädliches Methan wird mit Wasserkraft produziert?



Wird schwierig zu berechnen sein, denn die Umweltbedingungen sind nicht überall gleich.

Kleiner Einstieg in die Thematik:

https://www.mdr.de/wissen/umwelt/methan-aus-talsperren-100.html



> Also auch wen Kormorane einen Gewässerabschnitt ausräumen, steht das den Zielen der WRRL entgegen.



Dann wurde bei uns gegen die WRRL verstoßen, den im Zuge der "Renaturierung" wurden auch großflächige Einflugschneisen für Kormorane geschaffen.

Ich denke auch, dass ein großer Teil meiner negativen Erfahrungen nichts mit den eigentlichen Zielen der WRRL zu tun hat, sondern mit mangelhafter Umsetzung vor Ort.

Recht viel scheint die WRRL in D aber in den letzten Jahren auch nicht gebracht zu haben.

Da scheint es zu viele Schlupflöcher zu geben.

Muss man halt Pro und Contra abwägen und dann entscheiden.

Einseitiges Hochjubeln ist da wahrscheinlich ebensowenig hilfreich wie sie komplett zu verdammen.

Ausgewogene Informationen wären da sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## tibulski (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Smithie,



smithie schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Thema Methanausgasung Literatur/Untersuchungen, speziell bzgl. der Methanmengen?
> Wieviel klimaschädliches Methan wird mit Wasserkraft produziert?



ja, klar gibt es.

https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...n-von-Methan-einem-Klimakiller/story/23984858
https://www.mdr.de/wissen/umwelt/methan-aus-talsperren-100.html
https://www.igb-berlin.de/news/wenn-seen-ins-schwitzen-kommen

Gibt noch mehr. Es kursiert die unbestätigte Zahl von 15% weniger CO2 Einsparung bei den Wasserkraftwerken als Gedacht gelesen ... Die aktuellen Informationen sind aber noch recht jung und da laufen wohl noch aktuelle Studien.
Methan wird nach den Informationn sowohl in der Stauhaltung oberhalb der Kraftwerke freigesetzt, als auch direkt an den Turbinenschaufeln durch die extremen Druckverhältnisse ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann wurde bei uns gegen die WRRL verstoßen, den im Zuge der "Renaturierung" wurden auch großflächige Einflugschneisen für Kormorane geschaffen.



Ich denke es ist keine Lösung die Gewässer abzusperren, sondern die Population in Europa zu insgesamt zu reduzieren. Dazu haben wir letzte Woche im Europäischen Parlament einen Vorstoss gemacht: 

https://dafv.de/projekte/kormoran/i...einen-gesamteuropaeischen-loesungsansatz.html 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich formuliere aber meine Frage an Olaf jetzt noch einmal anders bzw. ergänze meine ursprüngliche Frage. Kann der DAFV negative Folgen für Angler durch die WRRL ausschließen, da ja für die Unterstützung der WRRL durch Angler geworben und die Kampagne durch den DAFV finanziell und personell unterstützt wird?



Ich denke durch nicht antworten auf diese Frage ist die Antwort deutlich- der DAFV ist hier mit finanzieller Unterstützung durch Angler nur für den Naturschutz und NICHT für Angler aktiv. Jetzt versucht man hier also auch noch Angler für dieses Projekt als Unterstützer zu gewinnen und später werden wir unter Umständen von unseren Gewässern durch die WRRL ausgesperrt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, danke DAFV!


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Fishhawk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Forderung nach Bestandsreduzierung ist auch nach meiner Meinung der einzige zielführende Weg. Sonst werden die Probleme eben nur verschoben.

Das Gewässer, das ich meine , war vor der Renaturierung etwas durch durch steile Ufer mit dichtem Baumbewuchs  geschützt, dann wurden die Ufer großflächig abgeflacht und Gräser und Büsche gepflanzt. Ne Einladung für die schwarzen Geschwader.

Jedenfalls gibt seit dem Umbau keine Äschen mehr, Barben und Forellen nur noch wenige, dafür dominieren Weißfische und Hechte. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ging zurück, es lagert sich mehr Sediment ab .
Ja, es wurde auch ein Querbauwerk beseitigt, was aber eben auch dazu geführt hat, dass andere Arten bis hin zum Wels eingewandert sind.

Ob die Renaturierung nun den Zielen der WRRL entsprochen hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Früher fand ich persönlich  es dort jedenfalls besser.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2018)

Lars,
so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, es sei denn, man ist der Meinung, das Angeln selbst habe mit Naturschutz nichts zu tun (was ich für falsch halte).
Allerdings sollte man sich klar machen, dass das vorliegende Engagement vergleichbar ist mit einem solchen für Natura 2000, nur in der Sache zumindest für mich ein absolut sinnvolles, wenn nicht sogar zwingend erforderliches Projekt. Und spätestens jetzt wissen wir, dass das wirkliche Problem in der Umsetzung liegt. Man muss also auf allen Ebenen eine verdammt gewichtige Stimme in Konzert der Beteiligten haben, wenn man diese Umsetzung so gestalten will, dass sie nicht einseitig zulasten derer geht, deren Interessen man vertritt.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke durch nicht antworten auf diese Frage ist die Antwort deutlich- der DAFV ist hier mit finanzieller Unterstützung durch Angler nur für den Naturschutz und NICHT für Angler aktiv. Jetzt versucht man hier also auch noch Angler für dieses Projekt als Unterstützer zu gewinnen und später werden wir unter Umständen von unseren Gewässern durch die WRRL ausgesperrt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, danke DAFV!



Das kann dir keiner garantieren, da die Ziele der WRRL durch Maßnahmen erreicht werden, die oft an sich in keinem direkten Zusammenhang mit der WRRL stehen. Das war zum Beispiel die Düngeverordnung, Regeln zu Gewässerrandstreifen, Grünlandumbruch, Pflügen an Hanglagen. Alles Beispiele aus der Landwirtschaft, anderes gibt es auch beim Gewässerbau und nirgends steht WRRL drauf, ist aber überall mit drin. 
Dass da nicht mal ein Fischereigesetz mit dem Hintergedanken "Qualitätskomponente Fische" umgearbeitet wird, kann dir niemand versichern und auch nicht im Voraus ausschließen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2018)

Die WRRL ist wichtig, habe ich mehrfach geschrieben. Auch Naturschutz allgemein ist wichtig, keine Frage. Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht wieder darauf hinweisen, dass man für Naturschutz weder Angler noch eine Angel benötigt. Sicherlich sind viele Konstrukte dafür verantwortlich, dass wir Angler in der Vergangenheit,aktuell und auch in der Zukunft - sicherlich noch häufiger - von der Nutzung unserer Gewässer ausgesperrt wurden und werden.Häufig leider ohne einen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und ohne Gegenwehr. Die Verbote wurden häufig aus ideologischen Ansichten erlassen- der Ursprung lag in der Regel bei den Naturschutzorganisationen und zwar bei den Organisationen, mit denen der DAFV jetzt dieses Projekt gemeinsam auf den Weg gebracht hat. Eine Aussage, dass hierbei auch die Interessen der Angler berücksichtigt worden sind, vermisse ich einfach wieder. Der DAFV ist ein Naturschutzverband und arbeitet bei diesem Projekt halt genauso- die Angler werden vergessen, außer bei der Finanzierung des Projektes.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die anderen Naturschutzverbände wie WWF, NABU und Co vor Lachen über uns Angler noch schlafen können- oder sitzen die gar gemeinsam mit dem DAFV bei Schampus am Tisch und stoßen auf die Angler, die sich das alles gefallen lassen, an? Da überlege ich gerade, ob man den DAFV deshalb mit ins Boot genommen hat- eventuell fehlte noch ein finanzieller Unterstützer, der nicht viele Fragen stellt? Dann können NABU und Co die eingesparte Kohle für Kampagnen gegen Angler einsetzen....


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2018)

Lars,
das ist schon reichlich einseitig. Grundsätzlich macht es ne Menge Sinn, sich an den Stellschrauben einzubringen, die im Ergebnis und am Ende der Nahrungskette für den Angler höchst relevant sind. Natürlich hat ProtectWater auf den ersten Blick eher weniger mit der Angelei zu tun. Es handelt sich um ein Naturschutz/ Umweltschutzprojekt, bei dem die Interessen einzelner Nutzer überhaupt nicht verhandelt werden. Gut zusammengefasst in folgendem Thesenpapier:
https://www.dnr.de/fileadmin/Positionen/2018-05-30_KURZ_Eckpunkte_WRRLFitnessCheck.pdf

Ich selbst unterstütze dieses Projekt selbstverständlich. Spätestens dann aber, wenn es um die konkrete Umsetzung geht, würde ich mir gerade als Angelverband ne Menge Gedanken darüber machen, an welchen Stellen es zu einem Bruch mit den Interessen kommen kann, die ich prioritär vertrete. Was die WRRL betrifft, fällt mir ne Menge hierzu ein ( wie bei Natura 2000 auch), was - grob ausgedrückt - etwas damit zu tun hat, dass man in D mit sog. partizipatorischem Naturschutz eher weniger am Hut hat. Allzu sehr überwiegen die von Verboten träumenden Schützer, und die sitzen nun mal in den Chefetagen der vielen Naturschutzverbände.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2018)

Kleines Beispiel für NRW - WRRL:

https://www.flussgebiete.nrw.de/sys...wp-nrw_2016-2021_massnahmenprogramm_final.pdf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2018)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> das ist schon reichlich einseitig.



NEIN, nicht einseitig! Hätten wir eine kompetente Vertretung und eine Lobby, ja, dann wäre ich bei solchen Projekten zuversichtlich- so kann ich mich aus Erfahrung nur schütteln, denn die Ergebnisse sind klar. Wenn ein Angelverbot irgendwo gefordert wird, dann wird es ohne Gegenwehr kommen. Einseitig ist hierbei lediglich die Stärke unserer Gegner...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

gegen die Zielsetzung der WRRL hat wohl kaum jemand was einzuwenden, bei der Umsetzung vor Ort wird es dann riskant.

Wenn durch weniger Nährstoffeintrag die Ertragskraft eines Gewässers abnimmt, aber neben Anglern auch Kormoran, Reiher, Gänsesäger, Fischotter etc. ihren Anteil an der Biomasse holen, müssen Fangverbote her, da ja der Bestand nicht absinken darf.  Unwahrscheinlich, dass man diese dann den Tieren auferlegt.

Wenn man Querbauwerke beseitigt um die Durchgängigkeit zu erhöhen, klingt das eigentlich gut.

Wenn man damit aber das  letzte Bollwerk gegen invasive Arten beseitigt, fände ich das schlecht. Wenn man dann anschließend statt Edelkrebsen eben Kamber- und Signalkrebse, oder statt Koppen drei verschiedene Grundelarten im Gewässer hat,  nimmt zwar die Artenvielfalt zu, würde mir aber trotzdem nicht gefallen.


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. Oktober 2018)

Danke fürs teilen. Ob der Verband dies mitinitiiert hat oder nicht, wen juckt es. Hauptsache die WRR wird nicht geschwächt, dies sollte im Interesse aller Angler liegen. Dafür darf der Verband auch gerne als Verstärker dienen.

PS: Für den ganzen Sermon "Buh der böse Verband schmückt sich mit fremden Lorbeeren / Macht seine Arbeit nicht / Ist kein Naturschutzverein / Wenn angeln drauf steht solls auch drin sein /Ja nicht über den Tellerrand schauen" schlage ich einen eignen fixierten Thread vor. Dort könnte das Ganze mal kurz und knapp zusammengefasst werden. Dann kann man in Zukunft drauf verlinken und muss sich hier nicht jedes mal die Finger wundscrollen um die thematisch relevanten und vielleicht auch neuen Ideen zu finden.


----------



## tibulski (23. Oktober 2018)

Lieben Dank belgischer Angler,

ich habe eben ein update der Zahlen bekommen. Wir liegen bei der Beteiligung an der Kampagne mittlerweile vor dem NABU, aber leider noch weit hinter dem WWF und BUND.

Danke an das Anglerbord und alle, die das bisher schon unterstützt haben. Aber die Kampagne geht noch bis März, hoffe wir holen da noch kräftig auf. Wir erwarten die nächsten Tage noch tatkräftige Unterstützung in diversen Medienkanälen ...

Wir haben auch noch ein neues Video auf der Kampganenseite eingebettet: https://protectwater.dafv.de 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2018)

belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Dort könnte das Ganze mal kurz und knapp zusammengefasst werden. Dann kann man in Zukunft drauf verlinken und muss sich hier nicht jedes mal die Finger wundscrollen um die thematisch relevanten und vielleicht auch neuen Ideen zu finden.


Super, dass du für alle User entscheidest, was eine relevante Sichtweise auf ein Thema ist.


----------



## Grünknochen (25. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Lieben Dank belgischer Angler,
> 
> ich habe eben ein update der Zahlen bekommen. Wir liegen bei der Beteiligung an der Kampagne mittlerweile vor dem NABU, aber leider noch weit hinter dem WWF und BUND.
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,
wir wissen, die WRRL gibt es seit 2000. In innerstaatliches Wasserrecht umgesetzt wurde sie 2002. Bedeutet: Die WRRL befindet sich seit weitaus mehr als 10 Jahren in der Umsetzung, in D übrigens mit sehr bescheidenem Erfolg.
Beispiel: https://www.fgg-weser.de/oeffentlichkeitsbeteiligung/veroeffentlichungen/eg-wrrl.
Frage: Seit ihr oder einer der assozierten Landesverbände an der Erstellung der dort genannten Maßnahmen/ Bewirtschaftungspläne beteiligt gewesen?

Nächster Punkt: Die Sache mit der WRRL (Wasserrecht, Naturschutzrecht) ist etwas kompliziert. Mir ist das klar. Habt ihr beim DAfV mal im Wege eines Rechtsgutachtens untersuchen lassen, welche Auswirkungen die Richtlinie auf das eigentliche Fischereirecht (Landesebene), schlussendlich auch auf die Ausübung der Freizeitfischerei mittels einer Handangel, umgangssprachlich Angeln genannt, hat? Falls ja, würde ich das mal gerne sehen, selbstverständlich offiziell über meine Fachhochschule und im Kontext meiner ''Forschung'' zum Thema Fischereirecht. Forschung in Anführungsstrichen übrigens nur deshalb, weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob die §§ Welt mit klassischer Forschung etwas zu tun hat...


----------

